# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area)  اصلاح عطل الاضائة ايفون 6

## nokiaphone

اهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــداء حل عطل الاضائة الخلفية ايفون 6مع شرح الدائرة علي المخططوعلي zxw toolsاترككم مع الفيديو  * *    اخوكم في اللة ايمن حمدان

----------


## mohamed73

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي_

----------


## nokiaphone

*وجزاك مثلة*

----------


## Aliloudz

مشكور

----------


## walid.com

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم

----------

